# Saturday 05.01.08



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Sydnesiders who is keen for a king chase on Saturday morning?
What are our options considering the wind and swell? (can travel as far as you can in a day trip)
Open to all options as wife and child are off to see Hi 5 (free pass out)

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Wigg,unless it's teeming as predicted,I'll be at Balmoral after kingys.I'd enjoy any company as for 10 consecutive days I've fished alone!..last 2 days though have been poor
...Some members may hit taronga but this weekend it's balmoral for me!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you been getting a few?

Wigg


----------

